# Hand Port Assisted Laparoscopy



## kwyatt (Jan 21, 2010)

Recently performed surgery where hand port was used laparoscopically to remove abdominal mass.  Anyone know what CPT code to use?


----------



## mjewett (Jan 21, 2010)

I looked into to this a while back too. When a handport is used it is still a laparoscopic procedure, it doesn't change the code at all.  For example if a pt. had a hand assisted laparoscopic right hemi colectomy, it's still code 44205.

Hope this helps.


----------

